# HELP! I'm SO CONFUSED! NREMT Recert



## jnsangel33 (Nov 24, 2013)

My NR is set to expire March 2014.  I know I need a total of 72 hours to recert.  That is the easy part.  The question......HOW DO I GET THE HOURS!!???????!!  I have nearly 30 (working on my state recert also and had more than I initially knew I had).  I know I need 48 CE hours.  Can I use what I already have towards my NREMT? Or do I have to do separate hours for each recert?  And I know I need 24 REFRESHER hours.  How do I get those?  I am not finding ANY information (that is clear) as to what I need to do.  CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY INFORMATION.......CLEAR INFORMATION......as to what I need to do, or what sites I can use to achieve my goal??????  

Thank you, in advance, for any info sent

*ONLY SERIOUS/HELPFUL RESPONSES PLEASE


----------



## wanderingmedic (Nov 25, 2013)

You _can_ double dip and count your state recert hours towards NR. If you have taken college courses you can multiply the course credits the college awards you by 8 for up to 24 hours per college course.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 25, 2013)

jnsangel33 said:


> My NR is set to expire March 2014.  I know I need a total of 72 hours to recert.  That is the easy part.  The question......HOW DO I GET THE HOURS!!???????!!  I have nearly 30 (working on my state recert also and had more than I initially knew I had).  I know I need 48 CE hours.  Can I use what I already have towards my NREMT? Or do I have to do separate hours for each recert?  And I know I need 24 REFRESHER hours.  How do I get those?  I am not finding ANY information (that is clear) as to what I need to do.  CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ANY INFORMATION.......CLEAR INFORMATION......as to what I need to do, or what sites I can use to achieve my goal??????
> 
> Thank you, in advance, for any info sent
> 
> *ONLY SERIOUS/HELPFUL RESPONSES PLEASE



If you'd like serious/helpful responses in the future, I suggest you use normal, sentence capitalization instead of ALL CAPS. Proper paragraph formation and punctuation really helps too. I'm not an English teacher, but I can assure you that higher quality content begets higher quality responses.

As for your question about NR recertification:

1. You need certain numbers of hours in certain categories. Your state hours count, unless you did too many online through unapproved online sources.

2. If you're using the online NR tool, this is fairly easy to see. Start adding your hours into their categories and you'll know exactly what you're missing.






















If you tally CPR, ACLS, and PALS, you're pretty far along your way to the recert. If you think you won't make it, pay the money and take the test.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2013)

No reason to yell.

You may choose to take a 24 hour long refresher course, something commonly offered by EMS training programs. For the National Registry, you may instead opt to make your own refresher course by taking enough hours in each subject. This is in addition to the 48 hours of elective credit and need to be taught and titled to represent what topic they are. As an example, if you go to a class about airway management you can get refresher credit for that. You cannot however get refresher credit in the airway category by taking a college level biology course even though you learned the cardiovascular process, but that would count for elective credit. 

This page has the breakdown for refresher topics and lots of other useful information. 

You can also retake the test to recertify as well, that option is discussed in the above link.

I also attached the NREMT's guide to recertifcation.


----------

